# Animal Plastics Enclosure?



## ksteven813 (May 2, 2012)

Hey all!
I am new here but have been reading alot about blue tegus 
I have decided to get one but have been looking for a good place to buy the cage as I have 0 skills building things except computers lol.

I was talking to Animal Plastics on the phone and they said they could put a 12" lip for substrate and that there enclosure would have no problem housing a Tegu. Being plastic, it would also be a lot lighter 

So anyone else using one of their cages? Do you think it would work?


----------



## NorCalAl (May 2, 2012)

I've talked to ConstrictorsNW and ReptiRacks about the same thing and both expressed concerns that the design would be inadequate for all the weight of the substrate. ReptiRacks offers an aluminum framed model and even that (at well over $1k) was suspect in handling the weight. If you consider that it's only (in CNW) joints between plastic and/or some screws in plastic holding the pieces together, you can see where there might be issues. 

I'm still considering them for ackie housing - but I'm not going to use 12" of substrate nor house 4' long, 15lb active lizards in them. 

Kind of a bummer, as all of those makers products look so nice and would stack well. I've been thinking of welding up a frame with supports every 6-8" and trying that. Perhaps slip the entire cage in a lower framework that fits around the bottom below the windows. I can't imagine it working otherwise.


----------



## Dana C (May 2, 2012)

Have you talked to some cabinet / wood working people? I bet you can find some one to build you a great looking enclosure for less than the $600+ you would pay for a plastic one. You don't have to make furniture grade but oak faced plywood and oak corner molding would give you a great looking enclosure if you are going to keep it indoors, which I assume you are. Use tempered glass for the doors by the way.


----------



## ksteven813 (May 2, 2012)

No, I haven't spoke with anyone yet. Not sure who to talk to around my area.
The enclosure will be on the ground. Will that make a difference?


----------

